# Updating Win 8.1 leads to rebooting failure



## toasterbot (Feb 26, 2016)

After swapping the damaged HDD from my HP Envy dv6 7250ca with a new Western Digital 1TB HDD (WDC WD10JPVX-22JC3T0), I installed Windows 8.1 Pro 64bit. I could reboot without any issues. I've run and passed the following: SMART check, Memory check, Short DST, WD DataLifeGuard Quick Test.

If I install any updates, my computer will get stuck on the black screen after the Windows logo upon rebooting. I tried just installing the first 24 of 49: Failed, restored. Then the last 25 of 49: Exact same issue.

What's going on? What should I try?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Run the DataLifeGuard _Extended_ test. If this fails, then the HDD needs to be replaced. 
Also, remove all but one stick of RAM restart the computer press the* ESC* key when you reboot and test *Memory .* Test Each stick of RAM separately.


----------



## toasterbot (Feb 26, 2016)

I tested both RAM sticks separately and they both passed.
I finally finished the WD Data LifeGuard Diagnostic Extended and it passed too.

Any other ideas?


----------



## toasterbot (Feb 26, 2016)

I took a look at Device Manager and found something a bit off. Under MyPC \ Other Devices, I have "PCI Device" and "Unknown device", which don't have drivers. I have no idea which devices these are.
Viewing by connection type:
MyPC \ ACPI x64-based PC \ Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System \ Unknown device
MyPC \ ACPI x64-based PC \ Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System \ PCI Express Root Complex \ Intel® 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family PCI Express Port 3 - 1E14 \ PCI Device


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to the HP drivers site for your laptop: HP Software and Driver Downloads for HP Printers, Laptops, Desktops and More | HP® Customer Support and download the* Chipset *Driver. Under _Storage _download the *Card Bus* Driver. And if you need it, under_ Input_, download the *Fingerprint* driver.


----------



## toasterbot (Feb 26, 2016)

I installed those missing drivers, but Device Manager didn't change what it said, so I tried rebooting, but it got stuck after the Windows logo again. I can restore it to just before the driver install though.

Any other ideas? Your ideas so far have been solid. My computer's just possessed.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

When you download the drivers, be sure you are downloading the 64 bit Windows 8.1 drivers. The *Chipset* Driver should work. When you download it, it comes in as a Self extracting Zip file. It should unzip to your C: drive. Usually something like C:\Drivers. Take note of where it downloads. After it unzips it should start to install. If it doesn't, then browse to the folder it unzipped to and run *Setup*. 
Also Restart the computer and press *F10 *to boot into _Setup_. Go to* UEFI Bios* and see if it is set for UEFI or for Legacy boot. It should be UEFI, but if you continue to have problems try* Legacy*. Also, on the HP drivers site, under_ Diagnostic,_ download the *UEFI Support environment*.


----------

